# Where can I get custom pigeon bands from?



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey guys! I was wondering where the best place to buy custom pigeon bands was? All I need is my name, cell number, and MAYBE Abbotsford (my city).

Which band supplier can ship to Canada and is trustworthy? I haven't ever ordered custom ones and its a fairly new process to me. (Shipping)

Thanks!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Foy's Pigeon Supply.


----------



## BBB Loft (Apr 25, 2010)

SIEGALS also has some....


----------



## Don Fischer (May 13, 2011)

BBB Loft said:


> SIEGALS also has some....


I got those from Siegals and all that is on them is my name, hometown and ph #. Really nice bands and took about six weeks to get them. Come to think they may have had two types, I got the inexpensive ones.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Will Siegal's ship to Canada though? I know Foy's does, which is why I mentioned it first. Global does too, although I haven't looked at their site lately so I'm not sure if they have custom bands still.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

National Band & Tag Company has the cheapest personal bands I know of.
http://www.nationalband.com/pigeonbands.htm
I have several friends that have used them and they were happy with the service and the bands.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

I just ordered some from here but I have not received them yet so I wont yet say good or bad. They do ship to all provinces in Canada. Shipping to me was free ( special at the moment )

http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/bands_tags.htm


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

i ve bin looking at custom bands for my white homers, think it would look classy, at least to me. any body really happy with custom bands or know who has the best ones?


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I initially started this thread a while back. Personally, I didn't end up getting the bands but that isn't because I don't like them, its more due to the fact I'm pretty lazy and have no experience in ordering stuff online from the states. I see we're both from Canada maybe we could work together and find a suitable place to buy them from. As you can tell from the previous posts, there are a few places you could buy the bands from. Foys, Siegals, Jedds, Global, National Band Company, all sell personalized bands. All of these are reputable stores and have a lot of happy customers. So at the end of the day its upto you who you want to buy them from. The only factor that I can see is the style and format of the lettering that may be different. Good luck!


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

cool and yes i m into getting friendships and info. sharing i once lived in abbotsford, and a fellow named bob fraser in chiliwack has or did have good homers fyi.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh thats interesting! What a small world, eh  

I'm only aware of a couple guys that have racers in the fraser valley. I'm more of a highflyer/tippler person  

You should definitely look into the personalized bands. Definitely increase the chances of a bird being returned to you. Many people are clueless as to what they should do once they have a bird with a bunch of letters and numbers (normal bands). With a personalized band, they get a Name, phone number, and maybe even an address right away. 

Starting next year I'll probably be banding my pigeons with 2 bands. 1 leg with the CPFA band, and the other leg with a personalized one.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

i m the only guy in grande prairie with white homers i was thinking of the wedding thing and personalized bands would look good and i d get my birds back cuz the whites are not as good as regular homers


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I think its nothing more or less than a win-win situation for you and your birds both.


----------



## ariel & son loft (Jun 14, 2014)

who make personality pigeon bands i need for my inbreeds ??


----------



## 9toes (Apr 4, 2012)

You can e-mail this guy, he is in China and will take about 5-6weeks to get them to you. They are $29.00 shipped for 100 bands. I have bought from him several times and no problem. You just send money in paypal and he will have them made. 
will xie 
[email protected]


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

This is his newer email address. Took him 8 days after paypal payment to have it at my doorstep.

[email protected]


----------

